
Show HN: I made a boardgame about cryptocurrency trading - AlexMuir
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1729352959/crypto-rampage-the-bitcoin-and-cryptocurrency-boar
======
pavel_lishin
Are there any legal issues with using people's photos on the paper money?
Especially the baby-meme on the $500 bill...

I also would love if you went more into your playtesting process.

~~~
AlexMuir
I don't think so - it falls under parody/fair use and those are derivative
sketches. If someone's going to really complain then I'll change it for
production.

------
aennyta
It is all about cryptocurrencies lately, so why not having a board game! Cool!
:)

------
btctrading
Looks interesting, but why Kickstarter?

~~~
AlexMuir
Well, it's not cheap to produce and I can't see it being a huge seller in a
bigbox store.

~~~
steve_taylor
But why Kickstarter instead of an ICO?

~~~
gmemstr
I think an IBO (Initial Board Offering) would be more fitting.

